# New 30rls Pics



## HuckZito (Jan 1, 2008)

Here's some pics of our new setup. 
The Tundra does an awesome job towing with the Equil-i-zer set-up. It feels better then our Trail Cruiser 23QB did with a friction sway, and has amazing power. 
Thanks to everyone here for their help and advice on selecting our new Outback. We Love it!
We are thinking about attending the SoCal Rally in Oct. so we may get a chance to meet some of you there!

Dave


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Very Nice, Congratulations!









Tami


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

That Nautical Blue Metallic sure does look great with an Outback out back, doesn't it!? Each Coast sure is lucky to now have it's own combo....









IT'S OFFICIAL!!! You have great taste in trucks, colors, campers, and websites ...is there more to life????


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

Congrats








They look like perfect together.







Thanks for the pics.

Lots of luck and enjoy.

Brian


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Great looking setup Dave









You have really good taste in truck colors


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Congrats! Very sweet looking combo. I agree with everyone else, nice color scheme!

Carey


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice setup....love the color of the TV.


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Great looking rig. Enjoy, enjoy, enjoy.


----------

